# Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse



## Tolotos66 (11. März 2018)

*Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse*

Hallo Mituser,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem R6S.

Es wurde MB und CPU (siehe Sig.) erneuert und im Zuge dessen auch das OS neu installiert. Die Steambibliothek liegt auf einer eigenen SSD.

Symptome: Während des Spielens (egal ob MP/Koop/SP) schmeißt mich Uplay einfach raus. Mal mit einem "Ooops, das Spiel ist gecrasht" mal mit einem Standbild oder ganz cool, zurück zur Steamseite mit anschließender Synchronisation in der Cloud. Einmal kam der Hinweis, das "BattleEye" nicht aktiv sei.
Noch ein Kuriosum: Manchmal kann ich R6S stundenlang ohne "Abstürze" zocken.
Kein BSOD, Neustarts oder Blackscreens!

Verbindung läuft über DLan und ist ein 50.000er Anschluß der T. Ping schwankt zw. 25 und 120. Meist aber so bei 60-80.

Bereits von mir durchgeführte Maßnahmen: Abschaltung von SMT / Abschaltung der Firewall /  Spieldateien überprüft.

CPU ist auf 3.8GHz übertaktet, mit einer Spannung von 1.25V, RAM mit 2993MHz, GPU ist stock. System ist in allen anderen Anwendungen und Spielen stabil und kühl genug.
Es nervt echt 
Gruß T.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2018)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> System ist in allen anderen Anwendungen und Spielen stabil und kühl genug.



Das hilft dir keinen Millimeter.

Nur weil ein OC in "allen anderen" Dingen stabil ist bedeutet das nicht, dass es in ALLEN Situationen stabil ist.

Probiers doch einfach aus: Betreibe dein System ohne OC. Sind die Fehler dann weg weißte Bescheid, wenn das problem nach wie vor besteht muss weiter gesucht werden.


----------



## drstoecker (11. März 2018)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse*

Kannst auch mal in die ereignisanzeige schauen das stehen auch schon oft hilfreiche Meldungen drin, gerade was nicht stabiles oc betrifft.


----------



## Tolotos66 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse*

Danke erstmal.
Aber er stürzt ja nicht mal ab, sondern beendet das Game mit anschließender Speicherung in der Cloud. Das ist es ja, was mich so verwirrt.Das wird mir angezeigt:"Die Energieverwaltungsfeatures für den Leistungsmodus sind für den Prozessor "7" in der Gruppe "0" aufgrund eines Firmwareproblems deaktiviert. Wenden Sie sich an den Computerhersteller, um aktualisierte Firmware zu erhalten". Allerdings ist das neueste BIOS drauf. 
Gruß T.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. März 2018)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse*

Du spielst Online?Wie sieht denn die Internetverbindung aus?Kann es sein das die Probleme macht bzw. die Verbindung kappt?

Evt. Versuchst du das mal hier: Windows 10 Zuverlässigkeitsüberwachung - so zuverlässig ist dein Windows-10-PC

Acpi Optionen im Bios überprüft?
Es gibt ja glaube ich auch in den Energieoptionen ein extra Energieschema für Ryzen Oder?Unter Windows.


----------



## Tolotos66 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Du spielst Online?Wie sieht denn die Internetverbindung aus?Kann es sein das die Probleme macht bzw. die Verbindung kappt?
> 
> Evt. Versuchst du das mal hier: Windows 10 Zuverlässigkeitsüberwachung - so zuverlässig ist dein Windows-10-PC
> 
> ...



Ryzen Energieschema war tatsächlich verschwunden. Danke für den Tipp  Wurde wieder Installiert. Hab jetzt auch CB 15 und Prime 95 laufen lassen. Bei 3.8 GHz mit 1.28125 V alles i.O.  In der Zuverlässigkeitsüberwachung wird mir auch wieder der Fehler mit "BattleEye" angezeigt. Weiter geht die Suche 
Gruß T.


----------



## Tolotos66 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse*

Zwischenstand der Verzweiflung: Jegliches OC rausgenommen und als Test Wolfenstein The Collossus in 720p und dann was meine Graka so hergibt, gespielt. Keine Änderung unter R6S, alle anderen Games laufen wie geschmiert. Hat noch jemand eine Idee? Vllt Spiel runterschmeißen und neu installieren?
Gruß T.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. März 2018)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse*

Wird warscheinlich am Spiel selbst liegen,wenn es sonst keine Probleme mit dem Rechner gibt.
Rainbow Six Siege Crash nach Wechsel auf AMD Ryzen

Gruß der Schwatte


----------



## Tolotos66 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe und ein paar Denkanstösse*

Update: Habe jetzt bei den Grakaeinstellungen "Texturqualität" auf "niedrig" gestellt und jetzt läuft R6S wie geschmiert 
Gruß T.


----------

